# A funny music video about eels. :)



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny or weird whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I am leaning towards...weird ...lol... okay and a bit funny.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I now have a craving for sugar-dusted doughnuts


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> I now have a craving for sugar-dusted doughnuts


LOL, I wanted some to after seeing this for the first time.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

i am never touching sugar-dusted doughnuts again....eeewwww


----------

